# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Sending email from excel 2011 on MAC OS X

## iq1012

Hi There, 
I am trying to find out a solution that will help me sending email reminders ( manually) from the Excel on OS X. I have downloaded couple of solutions but they work on Windows based Excel and not on the OS X platform . Both of them use Shell32.dll ...

Could you please help...

Best, 
Mandar.

----------


## JosephP

try here: http://www.rondebruin.nl/mac.htm#Mail

----------

